# My 09 Blue Orca Finally Complete with PICS!!!



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

Its been a while but my 09 ORCA is finally complete and I ask my friend to help me take some pics. Sorry if the pics are not organised not used to Flikr yet. Also my Alma pics will be out soon too.
Still deciding which to use as everyday wheels Shamal Ti or Reynolds Assault. 
Jim 

















































Oh I did go back to using Record crank instead of the Azzure ones.


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

a little more









































use 11/25 cassette









































Enjoy


----------



## brujenn (Nov 26, 2007)

Just the 10 gears then? tsk...


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

HAHA
Have to wait for 11. Unless you know someway for me to get a set of 09 early!!!!


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

Your color matching is unparalleled! 

You may have a little trouble stopping though :wink5: 

It looks great. :thumbsup:


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

thanks


----------



## newridr (Mar 7, 2003)

Very nice build. I have last year's in white. I saw the ad for the blue and wasn't convinced, but your's looks very, very nice. Enjoy it, it's going to turn a lot of heads.


----------



## PinarelloFan (Jan 19, 2008)

This is up for 4 days and 3 comments . But put an american idol or politic thread up and it never dies .. Are there any forums that actually deal w/ road bikes?? 

Nice build . Did u pick the stella stuff cause you like it or it matchs ? You don't see much of it . I wanted a set of there wheels but couldn't find um .. 

If your bike don't look as good as it rides , u were cheated !!!!!!!

Bet the ride is as good as the look ...


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks for the comments, I got the Stella Azzurra parts because someone on this forum mentioned that it would match. Did some research and found the parts, took a while to get them into Taiwan. I still have the Stella crank set but since I already have the Record cranks decided to keep with Campy. The bike rides really nice, love it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

I am a 52 (51 Orbea) and really have yet to see to many reviews on the ride of the '09 Orca; especially in a smaller frame size.

I had an S-Works E5 FACTpromo bike and loved the feel of it; I have been looking at the '09 Orca and a Roubaix S-Works. Did you look into any other bikes?


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

PinarelloFan said:


> This is up for 4 days and 3 comments . But put an american idol or politic thread up and it never dies .. Are there any forums that actually deal w/ road bikes??
> 
> Nice build . Did u pick the stella stuff cause you like it or it matchs ? You don't see much of it . I wanted a set of there wheels but couldn't find um ..
> 
> ...


I was wondering how you like your pergotti Duende. I have been looking to get one too.


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I am a 52 (51 Orbea) and really have yet to see to many reviews on the ride of the '09 Orca; especially in a smaller frame size.
> 
> I had an S-Works E5 FACTpromo bike and loved the feel of it; I have been looking at the '09 Orca and a Roubaix S-Works. Did you look into any other bikes?


Yes before 09 ORCA I had an 07/08 Orca and before that, I was riding on a 08 Trek Madone 5.2 but I thought that frame was a little to soft for me.


----------



## PinarelloFan (Jan 19, 2008)

They live up to the hype


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

Where did you order yours from? Or where would they have some in stock?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

I am in the Indianapolis area;*ordered mine from Gray Goat Sports (www.graygoatsports.com). They stock all of the 'typical' frame sizes of the Orca, Opal, Alma MTB etc; and have a Diem on the floor.

My order will be on its way within 48hrs.


----------



## PinarelloFan (Jan 19, 2008)

JimmyORCA said:


> Where did you order yours from? Or where would they have some in stock?



http://www.bikyle.com/pegoretti.asp

They have some in stock . what model are you looking 4


----------



## ogaz (May 21, 2007)

*How did you solve the problem with rear cassette?*

JIm,

Lovely pictures! I have an 09 Orca in black and have the same issues you mentioned in an earlier thread with the rear cassette touching the tubes. 13 tooth (I like 13-29) does not work at all. Campy 12 tooth on a Ksyrium SL works fine, but will not run on a Bontrager X-Lite - even 11 is very close.

I'd be interested to hear how you worked this out.

Thanks,

Gaz


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

I ended up using 11-25 gears and it worked great.


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

PinarelloFan said:


> http://www.bikyle.com/pegoretti.asp
> 
> They have some in stock . what model are you looking 4


I am probably going to get Duende model.


----------



## identifiler (Dec 24, 2005)

I hate to be critical, this build is really nice but two things:

1- If this is your only bike I am not sure if you will contempt with the wheelset, if you have other wheels then no problems.

2- The aero handlebar is gross, sorry to be so blunt but those airfoil handlebars have already gone, they are not very comfy, don't do well with cork wrap and most of all, give you a crooked cockpit feeling with that awkward polar antenna in the front. Do yourself some justice and at least put that baby on the stem... These handlebars look good on a few bikes, not on this one.


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

1. I do have other wheels that I use Campy Shamal Ultra Ti as you can see it laying there on the 4th to the last pic. I am currently using the Shamal on my touring bike to practice climbing with.
2. I personally like the way the aero bars feels, I also have an ITM 101 handle bar and seat post from my white ORCA but to me it does not go with this bike. As for the polar CS600 and FSA holder they are both temps, I just got my CS600 Anniverary white carbon edition and will install that on the stem. 
Hopefully the rain will stop soon so I can go riding!!!!


----------



## X'd Out (Feb 15, 2004)

*Well lets..*

See a picture of the complete bike


----------



## 55/Rad (Sep 25, 2004)

X'd Out said:


> See a picture of the complete bike


Gotta agree, Nice details, now please give us the wide shot.


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

Will take some better pics soon, its been raining like crazy lately here in Taiwan.


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

Bad photos I took with my camera phone. Will try to take some better ones with a real camera.


----------



## hendrick81 (Jun 8, 2008)

Stunning


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks, will have updated pictures with my new Reynolds DV46C wheels when I get back to Taiwan.


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

There will be more updates coming soon. New handlebar and wheels, can't wait!!! I am going to use my stella stem and handle bar to my new BMC. As for the stem going back to my ORCA stem.


----------

